# Cuil - Innovative New Search Engine



## Ask Mr. Religion (Mar 24, 2009)

Cuil has 3 times the volume at 1/3 the resource utilization over Google. No cookies, no search histories, which means no privacy concerns.

Cuil is run by two former Googlers, Anna Patterson and Russell Power, the duo responsible for Tera-Google, Google's large search index, a couple of other brilliant search architects, Tom Costello, from IBM and Bruce Baumgart from IBM's Almaden Lab and Xerox Parc.

Cuil has managed to index 120 billion web pages to date (3 times more than google) and has managed to do so using a third the number of servers.

After you perform a search, you may see a panel on the right-hand side that says "Explore By Category" with a list of subjects related to your search. If you roll-over a category, it will open and show refinements related to your search. If you click on one, Cuil will direct you to this additional information. By looking at these suggestions, you may discover search data, concepts, or related areas of interest that you hadn't expected. This is particularly useful when you are researching a subject you don't know much about and aren't sure how to compose the "right" query to find the information you need.

_Roll-over definitions
_
When you pause on a subject suggested by "Explore By Category," a definition of that term may appear. This gives you additional information to help you decide whether or not to click on that term and so save you some time.

_Tabs
_
Cuil helps you to search by offering you other choices and suggestions. Cuil will show you "Tabs" that suggest ways to clarify your search. For example, if you search for "Jaguar," there are a number of things you could be searching for, like Jaguar cars, Jaguar cats, a football team called the Jaguars, etc. Just click on the tab that reflects your interest and Cuil will narrow your search appropriately.

Try Cuil with this search:

Reformed Theology - Cuil

As my son says, and spells differently, "kewl". 

AMR


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow. That's really nice.


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 25, 2009)

I like this! It is now on my bar and the other one is outta there!


----------



## etexas (Mar 25, 2009)

I like it! Nice.


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 25, 2009)

IT IS NOT NICE!!!!!

I just tried it to see if it would pick up my church website and it has the logo of the PC(USA)!!!! I don't like it at all!

In fact it has many different pictures which have nothing to do with the church or website whatsoever.


----------



## Curt (Mar 25, 2009)

It doesn't even list our church. Google does.


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 25, 2009)

(Be ready to witness narcissism at its finest)

This stupid search engine doesn't even have entries about _me_. Google has several different entries. Lame!


----------



## Nate (Mar 25, 2009)

Results from searches in my field are largely irrelevant. The images supplied with many of the search results have nothing to do with the search result itself.


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 25, 2009)

Romans922 said:


> IT IS NOT NICE!!!!!
> 
> I just tried it to see if it would pick up my church website and it has the logo of the PC(USA)!!!! I don't like it at all!
> 
> In fact it has many different pictures which have nothing to do with the church or website whatsoever.




Oh my  Under the entry about hyper-calvinism is a random picture of John Piper!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Mar 26, 2009)

Romans922 said:


> IT IS NOT NICE!!!!!
> 
> I just tried it to see if it would pick up my church website and it has the logo of the PC(USA)!!!! I don't like it at all!
> 
> In fact it has many different pictures which have nothing to do with the church or website whatsoever.


Well I entered your church and saw plenty.

Tchula Presbyterian Church - Cuil

-----Added 3/26/2009 at 04:05:28 EST-----



Curt said:


> It doesn't even list our church. Google does.



Well it snagged one of your sermons using the following search string:
Curt Lovelace Covenant Baptist Church

-----Added 3/26/2009 at 04:08:27 EST-----



AThornquist said:


> (Be ready to witness narcissism at its finest)
> 
> This stupid search engine doesn't even have entries about _me_. Google has several different entries. Lame!


Well, when no results are found there is an email link shown to send information to get this corrected, no?

-----Added 3/26/2009 at 04:11:40 EST-----



AThornquist said:


> Romans922 said:
> 
> 
> > IT IS NOT NICE!!!!!
> ...



Huh? Piper is simply listed in a general category: Calvinist Ministers And Theologians


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 26, 2009)

Hmmm. I tried typing in the name of my blog (Gairney Bridge) and only the old (defunct) site shows up. I did not see the new site (Gairney Bridge) at all.


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 26, 2009)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Romans922 said:
> 
> 
> > IT IS NOT NICE!!!!!
> ...




Yes there is plenty, but it is showing my church as being linked to the PCUSA, with the logo it has right next to it. And by another link I saw also a picture of a church building, but it was not my church. But the big problem I have with it, is that it shows my church to be PCUSA by putting that logo next to it.


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 26, 2009)

Patrick, I did not see the email address to request pages for a missing entry. I sent them a message to correct this egregious lack of information.  

As far as the Piper pic is concerned, I am talking about on the "Reformed theology" pages where you put your cursor over hyper-calvinism in the right-hand options. There is a definition of hyper-calvinism with a picture of John Piper right next to it. Almost like they took a random theologian and just stuck 'em in.


----------

